# seed packs should be dated



## flashgee (Jan 24, 2009)

i think breeders should have the date the seeds inside where harvested or packaged.it would help the customer know how fresh the seeds they are handing there money over for are.i think the older the seeds are the cheaper they should be.seeds are perishable items,all other perishable stock has a sell-by date of some sort.i dont think a sell by would work for seeds,but maybe the older the seeds are the less they should cost. 10% discount every 6 month or something like that.

green house seeds do seval types of packs....

5packs
10packs
fem packs
colour coded packs
mixed packs

maybe these "dated packs" could be a new line for them and other breeders alike. 

who know how long some of the seeds that we are buying have been stuck on a shelf in a warehouse somewhere waiting to be ordered.that dont help germ ratio's to much does it.


----------



## flashgee (Jan 25, 2009)

some breeders might be thinking about them losing money as they seeds get older the price goes down....but after a while they would start to go back up and could be sold as classic/old school beans


----------



## flashgee (Jan 25, 2009)

does any body agree/disagree with this  ?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

what does this thread have to do with germination techniques?

Maybe should have been posted under coffee table


----------



## flashgee (Jan 25, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> what does this thread have to do with germination techniques?
> 
> Maybe should have been posted under coffee table


 
i was thing that alot of seeds are kept in warehouses sometimes for years before being sold,this can cause problems when it comes to germing them.if the seed banks put a seeds born date on the packs,you know how fresh your seed are.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

and this is what type of germination technique


----------



## flashgee (Jan 25, 2009)

i thought that people who are having problems germing there seeds would have liked to input there views on this tread.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd be more interested in how they were stored than how old they were.


----------



## flashgee (Jan 27, 2009)

we all would but there is no way of that unless they put something on the pack that changes colour if it gets wet or to hot/cold


----------



## Tater (Jan 28, 2009)

There is one fatal flaw to your suggestion.  You are making the assumption that the sellers care.  Most seeds aren't sold by the actual breeders, and once it leaves their hands it's buyer beware.  Stick to well reputed seed sellers and you shouldn't have to worry to much.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 28, 2009)

tho it prolly wont work because of resale, srsly duck? i dont see how this doesn't fit here....


----------



## Tater (Jan 28, 2009)

Really?  Because it has nothing to do with germinating seeds.  Coffee table fodder for sure.  Not ripping on the post or the poster, just where it was posted, not that I care that much but it does make things easier when a forum is well organized.


----------



## flashgee (Jan 28, 2009)

can one of the mods move this tread to a more suitable place...thanks


----------



## flashgee (Jan 28, 2009)

or just scub it from the forum and i will re-write and post again some where else....cheers


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 29, 2009)

I think its a great post and I agree 100%.  It may not be a technique but it has everything to do with germination rates.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2009)

I think if the freaken seed pops,,great. I also think that the fact you can buy seeds is great thing. So now ya want the guys who are selling Beans,(ilegal in most states by the way),,,, to Date them for you? 

Would ya like a chunk of cheese and a glass of wine with that order Sir. Or how about they just send ya some free seeds,,,OH yea,,they already do that.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 29, 2009)

Customer service is a huge part of what drives sales, even in the seed business.    

Bad customer service = pissed off people and no repeat customers.  I think this 

would only help any seedbank that decided to do it.  Its Genius!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah,, I cant wait for Drive-up Service and a Christmas Card.:ignore: By the way,,Im just jacken wit ya. Me personaly,,I could give a crap about the date as long as the beans are popping and a good smoke.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 29, 2009)

I can only dream of a drive-up seedbank in the US for non med users.  

I would probably own every strain there is.


----------



## flashgee (Jan 29, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I think if the freaken seed pops,,great. I also think that the fact you can buy seeds is great thing. So now ya want the guys who are selling Beans,(ilegal in most states by the way),,,, to Date them for you?
> 
> Would ya like a chunk of cheese and a glass of wine with that order Sir. Or how about they just send ya some free seeds,,,OH yea,,they already do that.


 
i am in the uk,we can buy seeds in the uk,its not against the law over here to buy/sell seeds.your just not aloud to grow them.silly laws but true.so yeah i would like them to date there seeds.just like all other items that are perishable have a sell by dates on them.i know there is no chance of this happening but it would be good.it would have to be a "born on date" or "date of harvest" and not a grow by date,because over here your not aloud to grow them.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 29, 2009)

I concur. Just as anything else that is susceptible to the laws of entropy,  there definitely SHOULD be a "born on" or freshness date. Just like that one beer...


----------



## flashgee (Jan 29, 2009)

some breeders would sell even more seeds if they did this seed dated packs,the seed collecting lot would buy several packs of each strain,a pack from each year.like wines,seeds from a spersific year might be better or rarer.


----------



## gmo (Jan 30, 2009)

You make a very good point flashinggee.  I'm on the bandwagon now!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 31, 2009)

damn rights!... some'a the best strains out there are _old_ - _vintage strains_... worth some bucks....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2009)

1st off seeds will last for a very very long time.Thats what seed banks are all about.


----------

